# A BIG thanks to StructureGuy



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

A BIG thanks to StructureGuy! He has re-vamped the Victorians in the Profiles section. Kevin has spent many hours working on this. It's faceless work. It's thankless work. Way to go StructureGuy! :dancing:

Is there anyone you would like to thank StructureGuy?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

:dancing: Heck yeah! :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yikes! I did less than half the work myself. Christophe de Medeiros did most of the species write-ups and the tougher identifications. I was just the photo collector and database/profile editor.

Thanks to those that willingly contributed photographs:
Patrick Eriksson
Paul Burridge
Greg Steeves
Ross Smith
Jim Bryan
Lew Carbone
Jason Swanson
Terry Maxwell
Andres Alvarado
Richard Velay
Emilio Sanchez
Axel Bohner
Plus Christophe and myself
(I hope I didn't miss anyone)

This group is from the US, Canada, France, England, Germany and Belgium.

Kevin


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's quite the collaborative effort, thanks everyone! =D>


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

:lol:

I meant, hey StructureGuy, is there anyone else we should thank? :lol: Sorry for the mis-type.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumb: To all!!!!!!!!


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

:drooling: looking very good guy's !!!!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Kevin
xris


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I know how time consuming it can be to work on the profiles, and the dedication required. Great job, thanks.


----------



## Parrothead (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Guys :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

